# Definition of \"hippy\"



## Crazycoon

So I was just wondering, cause theres sooo much surronding this term, word, insult, whatever it is. What is all yer defenition of a "Hippy"
(How the hell do you spell defanition?)


----------



## Bendixontherails

definition


----------



## solo

If you want to know what an American hippie is read The Fifth Sacred Thing. For a short answer, I would say the culture is very much like diy punk. In some cities we share the same dumpsters, FNB, free boxes and even the same houses. But usually hippies are into pacifism, and with a heaping spoon of eastern spirituality or religion mixed in. However some punks are pacifist and some hippies pick up weapons like the Weather Underground.... Probably the biggest difference is the shallowest one: aesthetics.


----------



## Mouse

all I know is that in my old age (yes, 21 is old) I've started to hate both hippies and punks and fallen in love with NICE PEOPLE, despite what the call themselves.


----------



## Crazycoon

*Definition of*

*solo wrote:*


> If you want to know what an American hippie is read The Fifth Sacred Thing. For a short answer, I would say the culture is very much like diy punk. In some cities we share the same dumpsters, FNB, free boxes and even the same houses. But usually hippies are into pacifism, and with a heaping spoon of eastern spirituality or religion mixed in. However some punks are pacifist and some hippies pick up weapons like the Weather Underground.... Probably the biggest difference is the shallowest one: aesthetics.



Good one!!!!


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*Definition of*

Classifications of lifestyles and interests is a lame thing to do, be yourself don't join a group if it's not you.

Post edited by: FrumpyWatkins, at: 2007/03/16 11:57


----------



## Bendixontherails

*Definition of*

amen, frump.

this makes me think of the best picture I ever took of myself. it's just a pic of my feet. Left foot is wearin a homemade rope sole sandal, right is wearin my steel spiked rave boots that lace up to the knee.


----------



## Code Name Mary

*Definition of*

I hate naming myself as belonging to a certain sub-culture. It's fucking impossible, uncomfortable, unnatural and makes me itch. Trust me, I have tried (high school and puberty make humans do funny things)I have different pieces of personality that I express in different situations and while some would say that makes me a poser, I say that it makes me human. why do we feel the need to be something..punk, hippy, crusty, metal, goth, prep, yuppie, etc. why can't we just fucking BE. I hate it when I see people trying so hard to be different that they box themselves into a stereotype they can't escape from. in answer to the beginning post. hippies, are people and that's all.


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*Definition of*

Who cares! Fuck labels.


----------



## chickenbone

*Definition of*

HIPPIE n. 1. person who is very smelly and loves trees.

damn, i guess i'm a hippie.

Post edited by: chickenbone, at: 2007/04/28 11:41


----------



## Cush

*Definition of*

I'VE DISCOVERED THE DIFFERENCE!


hippies get wrecked at drum circles.

punks get wrecked in circle pits.

punx win!


----------



## A better World

*Definition of*

come up with your own definition of hippy most hippies hearts are in the right place but they spend too much time on acid watching pink floyds the wall whatever fuck it im a hippy


----------



## smegmabreath

*Definition of*

punks is hippies


----------



## finn

*Definition of*

There used to be more of a difference, before punk was commercialized, but it's only a musical and visual style.


----------



## moe

*Definition of "hippy"*

hippies are dirty and so are punks, 
they're probably not so much different from each other and all it is is different influences, different looks, different generations, 
they were standing up for peace, and then ten, fifteen years later the punks go, "fuck it, were moving on"

Post edited by: sanFRANCIS, at: 2007/07/16 07:56


----------



## skunkpit

punks tend to shave hippies dont?


----------



## odd

*Definition of "hippy"*

. i think that hippies and punx don't have to be labels they could simply be a matter of opinion, mind set, and choices.

Post edited by: odd, at: 2007/07/17 12:09


----------



## Clit Comander

*Definition of*

*smegmabreath wrote:*


> punks is hippies


Not all the time, i know alot of punks who hate hippies.
one difference is a lot of hippies are pacifists and alot alot of punks can become violent.
(not all punks )


----------



## moe

i agree with you clit comander and as much as possible, i try not to be violent.


----------



## odd

*Definition of*

drum circles can last hours and hours longer than any punk show. if it comes down to "hippies" vs "punks" harcore its gotta be called a tie.


----------



## Munster

heres what it is hippies are just stupid ppl who bitch about violence hey thats not cool man but dont do shit about it like pc kids they both suck


----------



## Clit Comander

HIPPIE
i heard this from a hippie in cheyenne wyo
he said a hippie is a HUMAN IN PERSUIT OF PERSONAL INNER ENLIGHTENMENT, and a punk is just a pissed of hippie. we were drink'n vodka and it was funny as fuck.


----------



## Grace

*Definition of "hippy"*

I think the representation of what a hippie is changes from place to place, and through time. However, a "hippie" is a term which describes very specifically anyone from the flower child movement of the 1960's. Nowadays, there are people who call themselves hippies, and the reason why the definition is tough to express is because technically, hippies don't exist anymore unless they're about 60 years old. 

Therefore, hippies can smoke a lot of pot and play a lot of videogames, or talk for hours about Utopia and then never make it happen, or create art, or trip for hours and come up with wonderful theories which usually never leave that room. 

All in all, I feel like hippies are glorious, kind, friendly people who either let the current state of affairs overwhelm them into silence and stagnation, or do too many drugs which makes them lethargic. The worst kind of hippie is the rich kid hippie. Because he/she has no reason to change anything, but talks a lot of shit.

For the record, I think I like the ClitCommander's story about the hippie in cheyenne. Even though I'm trying to wrap my head around his username.

Post edited by: Grace, at: 2007/09/12 04:15


----------



## Mouse

*Definition of*

*Grace wrote:*


> The worst kind of hippie is the rich kid hippie. Because he/she has no reason to change anything, but talks a lot of shit.



I agree somewhat. the only thing that pisses me off about rich hippies (or punks, either way) is that they DO have the means with which to make change (MONEY) but don't. Good intentions and grand ideas aren't worth a shit without funding.


----------



## finn

*Definition of*

Rich kid punks may as well be rich kid hippies, since they don't have any incentive to change the status quo, and much of the time, they spend more time pretending to not have money than doing anything useful. I know two kids who will have access to their multi-million dollar trust funds in a few years if not already.


----------



## Grace

*Definition of*

I feel like in general, we are all of the mindset that things have to change if they're going to improve, but most of us are just waiting around for someone else to do it. And what really inspires people is personal gain, so those successful at creating change rarely change anything for the better. 

That's why a Republican is in office. I wish we weren't so overwhelmed with the state of things, but it's difficult sometimes to muster up enough strength to rise out of bed much less rise to a challenge. But there's always hope.


----------



## A better World

real hippies and real punks are one and the same as long as your not doing it for fashion or to "belong" to some cliche its all about standing behind what makes you unique and not trying to cover it up isnt it?


----------



## emc

its the same subset of individuals, but swayed by a different ideology depending on the time period. these are people who make a point of being more or less independent from society. when less motivated by an external agenda, people are naturally led towards internal contemplation... the meaning of the individual. like, concepts such as peace and love, psychology and eastern religion were some the things that came to mind in the 60s/70s. really, they were led there by the beatniks of the 40s/50s and the hobos of the 20s/30s. in the 70s/80s mostly was a reaction against the perceived failures of the 60s. the idea was like, hey, this is all just theory, no action. therefore the punx of the 70s/80s were action obsessed, but with all this action was less direction. in the 90s there was a sense of futility, but with this came perspective. its always an idea, and then an evaluation of an idea... and the results of this evaluation always motivates new people to go out in search of something new. maybe some people find it, but all that comes down to us through pop culture is where to look.


----------



## axolotl

emc summed it up really well.

i would add that these terms donÂ´t have any fixed meaning, theyÂ´re variably used by members of subcultures to refer to themselves, at times are epithets, can refer to fashion or lifestyle or beliefs...

to most people they evoke mainly a certain set of aesthetics, and what comes to most peoplesÂ´mind as "hippie" are aesthetics commercialized by mary quant shortly after, if not concurrently of the hippie movement becoming widespread, and the same exact thing happened in punk with malcolm mclaren and vivienne westwood

in both cases, the name was first used in contexts that i donÂ´t think apply anymore, sure you can appreciate "hippie" values and practices or "punk" music and fashion, but the levels of identification to these terms more than 30 years after they came into use for tv culture to present youth culture in an understandable way to the masses, is ridiculous. 

at the essence of hippie is - or was orignally - a focus on communal ways of living, sharing, being more than the ego, and being inspired by forms of life, art and resistence everywhere.
meanwhile punk was always supposed to be about rejecting dominant aesthetics and rigid ways of thinking and living, courage to be completely individual in your personal life and public interactions, and expressing discontent (that hippies from the previous generation had, but also still had optimism) with the state of the world with no restraints

both original subcultures also practiced innovative forms of political resistance, but it seems that people who identify themselves with those subcultures today arenÂ´t very concerned with continuing the innovation, punk and hippie apparently both come with a solidified set of activities, and meanwhile activists who are more interested in innovating techniques for direct action or community work arenÂ´t allying themselves with any cultural movement

most of the time when you i meet someone who is quick to talk about how "punk" or "hippie" they are, theyÂ´re sheltering in a prepackaged revolt that soothes their discontent with their own life, makes them feel good for being part of a group, whatever, but has little to do with addressing the things that both of these movements set out to address

sorry for writing an essay and i am aware that because i have patches on my clothes in my profile picture, it would be handy to label me a punk at first glance, i could care less what i get called but i think itÂ´s sad or at least boring when people identify themselves as an example of a certain preconceived kind of human


----------



## wildboy860

This thread is pretty funny . . . I think its all pretty much the same, except punks have more attitude and hippies have less ego. And of course the music. Cuase quite often the style of dress is quite blurred and so is the political thing. Peace and Anarchy = : )


----------



## ayron

the definiition of a hippy is a fucking hypocrite that is also envoled in a hypocritical sub culture..hence the word, hippy


----------



## piratehobo

ayron said:


> the definiition of a hippy is a fucking hypocrite that is also envoled in a hypocritical sub culture..hence the word, hippy


 that's fukkn awesome, I love it!. I have met both "hippies" and "crusties" that I didn't like at all, and versa vice soo, I think it really just matters who the fukk the person is and how they act.


----------



## wildboy860

yeah you are totally fuckin right!!!! I've met very agro hippies and very chilled out punx. there isnt much difference really!


----------



## Swiper

well most crusty kids annoy me and 99% of hippies annoy me. but i guess the biggest difference to me is the music. hippies listen to shitty music and crustys listen to sub par music SOMETIMES. also hippies are pacisifists which is the least logical form of changing anything. i dont know i hate them both, i think i just hate hippies more.


----------



## 614 crust

Definition of \"hippy\" = wildboy860
LOL


----------



## wildboy860

LMFAO . . . I am the definition of this thread. hahaha


----------



## RoboIsGod

This is a funny subject that I have been thinking about a bunch. I recently started dating a mild hippie girl. I say mild because she isn't super flowery, no dreads, doesn't like the grateful dead/phish, doesn't do that much drugs and is pretty grounded/into being active/getting shit done. She does smoke weed regularly, is into super spiritual shit, likes rocks/crystals, goes to festivals etc.
We both believe in almost the same shit, like how the world is fucked, things need to change, we want to build our own shit in the woods, grow our own food etc, but we listen to totally different music, dress way differently and have different attitudes. Shes spiritual, I couldn't give a fuck. She thinks people can change and that the world will be okay, I think we're all fucked and the quicker all humans die the better.
Sometimes we'll be looking at people or pictures and she thinks shes looking at hippies but I see crusty traveler kids. The lines are definitely blurred and the cultures are very much similar. I've been kickin it at her house a bunch which is full of the hippie types and although we are similar, I'd much rather kick it with some punks/hardcore kids/whatever. There's just something about them that is just boring. Also the music sucks. I did raggae/dub and can deal with some other shit, but most of it just sucks.
Also, has anyone noticed the mixing of hippies with hip-hop style and also electronic shit? Mad hippie types wearing baggy jeans, wearing a flat brimmed had and shit. And hippies love getting down to electronic shit like dub-step. Weird ass shit no thanks.


----------

